
Germany urges global minimum tax for digital tech giants - Jerry2
https://www.yahoo.com/news/germany-urges-global-minimum-tax-digital-giants-220405598.html
======
askaboutit
Need a global minimum for all industries indexed similar to Amazon
marketplace. Tech 30%. Farming 10-15%. Public service 10%. Etc. Something that
can’t be dodged. Even a revenue tax, however that could work. The biggest
companies have to much of an advantage. They pay no tax, follow no regulations
apart from paying fines. Simply cannot continue.

------
Eridrus
What is the justification for treating tech companies differently to other
exporters?

Tech companies add VAT to their prices already.

~~~
r00fus
Easier for them to bypass the taxation system a la Dutch Irish sandwich?

Same should apply to Fin svcs or other highly fungible products.

~~~
paulddraper
Isn't that a problem the EU created though?

Isn't this a pull the beam out of your own eye first situation?

------
choot
Auto manufacturing seems to have more bad affect on environment which in turn
has bad effect on Humans. You'll need to provide infra and healthcare to deal
with those issues.

Should tech companies be really taxed differently when most of them have very
minute fingerprint on nature and humans?

